
Startups suck - LukeFitzpatrick
http://www.startupdaily.net/2016/02/how-startups-can-improve-their-early-stage-marketing/
======
mtmail
Please submit the title of the page ("How startups can improve their early
stage marketing") and not an editorialized one to grab attention.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

